

Avoiding the Passion Pop Gulf - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/05/avoiding-the-pa.html

======
Alex3917
Compare this to a GIS for crossing the chasm:

<http://images.google.com/images?q=crossing%20the%20chasm>

Seth's idea to redraw the curve from the POV of the user is brilliant. I'm
tempted to cut and paste this onto the cover of my next business plan with a
big X on the part of the passion curve where my idea product is targeted, but
of course I won't since no one will get it.

------
daniel-cussen
Makes sense.

------
run4yourlives
A Perfect example for us:

Mac > PC

~~~
teaquaffer
But where is the gulf between Mac and PC?

For Linux and Mac/PC, the gulf might be where SuSE went. I liked SuSE, but
once Novel bought them it seems like they tried to move toward Pop and slid
into the "gulf".

So, PC on one peak, Ubuntu on the other, and Slackware far to the left?

